# Métronome dans Garage Band



## Matthy360 (14 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un sait-il comment on peut enlever le métronome dans *Garageband sur iPhone* ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lauange (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour l'iphone mais sur l'ipad, tape sur la clé et appuie sur le bouton metronome pour le mettre à zéro.


----------

